# One call I will never forget



## cointosser13 (Feb 1, 2013)

I decided to volunteer one morning at the firehouse, early in the morning. It was something like 0700. I was going to ride with the medic unit. My unit and I were cleaning the ambulance when we got a call for a medic team that needed additional help for a patient. The call was for a person complaining about sharp pain in the shoulder, possible fracture. We get to the scene, and came to a rugged house. The house looked like it was built 40 years ago, and there was trash everywhere. We came into the house, and the first thing we saw was a man on a couch petting his cat. Kinda creep, he didn't look like he was worried at all. The lead medic asked quickly "where are the medics?" The man repsonded "there" and continues to point to the bedroom. We rushed to the room. We came to a room that had the smell of smoke and alcohol. There was a woman on the bed, laying on her stomach. There was soft music playing, and the bed had pillows arranged in a special formation/pattern. I kinda figure out where this was going. The woman on the bed had a towel over her. A medic was already there stabelizing her shoulder. Becuase I was (and still am) a EMT student working to get his EMT-B license, I followed my lead medic who started to ask the man questions. "Ok, what happened". The man's reponse was quick and concise "we were having intercouse". He then continues to say "we were doing it man....and all of a sudden I heard a pop. I thought I had it when she screamed, but she wouldn't stop screaming." I kind of lauphed in my head figuring out how it went. Figured the medic thought the same. I got back to the bedroom. After the medics put some pain killers to reduce the pain in the shoulder, we asked the woman on her stomach "can you get up?" I watched her eyes, and I could see she liked a lot of the medics who were around her, figured she liked the attention. So she said "sure". Immediately after, she got up and she was topless, except having skinny underwear on. We quickly covered her making the excuse "ma'am it's really cold outside, let's cover you up". While putting her on the stretcher, the woman then describes to us how "she was almost "there"", and some of things she did before her shoulder popped. She just wouldn't shut up even after we asked her to be quiet. After the other unit put her in the back of the rig, my unit and I couldn't stop lauphing. Some calls you'll just never forget, and this was one of them...


----------



## U2623 (Feb 6, 2013)

If I had a nickel...


----------

